# 335d oil change frequency



## mkarl (Sep 23, 2006)

SA tells me that BMW has changed the original factory oil change coverage frequency for low
mileage diesels.
I have driven 7K miles in the past year....last oil change June 2013. They will not cover oil
change until October based on expected mileage. In October my car will be past 4 year covered maintenance.
??? Oil change no longer covered once a year.

Also, spoke with BMWNA who tells me that diesel intake carbon cleaning will not be covered by
purchased extended factory warranty. Why buy extended warranty if CBU is not covered.

Thanks for any comments.


----------



## F32Fleet (Jul 14, 2010)

SI B01 04 10. Dated April 2013.

They will do a change at 366 days. They are instructed to not reset the CBU because it doesn't only cover oil but DEF, and filter (fuel, engine air, cabin air).

Call your service rep and let him look it up.

As for CBU there are ways of getting it covered via extended warranty (ex, bad injector, turbo, etc). SCR (Urea Tank, NOX sensors) are becoming problematic post warranty as well.


As for BMW NA hot line. These people are there to answer plain jane questions, and take notes. They have no authority.


----------

